# Cichlids always hiding even during feeding



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently set up a 29 gallon tank with 3 small electric yellow cichlids, but the fish are allways hiding in structures in the tank. They do not even come out to be fed. Is this normal for the fish in a new tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, except for the feeding part. Plus it is a small tank for Malawi and you don't have many fish stocked in it.

How long have they been in the tank? Some don't feed at all first few days.

Are they getting food that drifts to them? They won't come out if they don't have to (at first).


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

The tanks been up for about 2 days im going to add some more fish after the tank cycles


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh they could be hiding just because of the toxins if you are cycling with fish.

Don't add too many more because it's only a 30" tank. Maybe 3 more labs.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Try looking at the the tank from a distance of about 12 feet. Fish can see fairly well from inside the tank. My fish were very friendly to me up until about 3 days ago. I could walk up to the tank and place my finger on the outside of the glass and they would follow it along the glass. Or I could walk up and look at one of the males while he was in his cave and he would come out and stare at me and swish his tail back and forth. Now that attitude has changed.

About 3 days ago I was moving some stuff around the back of the tank and my leg tripped on one of the tank supports, shaking the hole tank. It caused several of the caves to fall and some other things to topple over. None of the fish were hurt but now they fear me. For the past couple days if I enter the room they all hide in the caves. As soon as I leave the room they come back out. I have tried to leave the tank alone now, not go near it except when I have to , to let them calm back down.

May be the same for you, give them time to adjust to the surroundings, not just the tank, but the room they are in, noises, light cycles, etc.


----------



## jregan73 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice i think im just going to add one more lab once the tank cycles and a school of danios


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i would ease off on feeding them much at all ... whatever the reason not feeding is a good first step.


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

When there are very few fish in the tank, They feel less comfortable like there is a predator nearby , otherwise their would be fish swimming around. As your numbers increase this will change dramatically. I would consider getting a bigger tank if you want to do it right though, 29 is too small for malawi cichlids. Think about trading for small tanginikans.


----------

